# Logitech Quickcam Express + kernel 2.6 FUNZIA!!!

## mrfree

Ho appena postato su Multimedia la mia esperienza.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117938

----------

## cn73

Interessante...giusto ieri ci stavo impazzendo!

----------

## Naspe

Grats!!!

Posso farti una domada un po OT?

Ho visto che hai fatto uno script da usare con hotplug...

Ora io ho bisogno di uno script che mi configuri la scheda di rete wireless quando la piazzo nello slot pcmcia. Nota io nn uso pcmcia-cs xchè nn funzia con la mia scheda.

Se ho capito bene da quello che hai scritto, posso mettere uno script /etc/hotplug/pcmcia/nome_del_modulo_della_mia_scheda_di_rete e fargli fare un po di cose qundo inserisco la scheda giusto? 

Se si vorrei approfondire questo argomento magari in un altro topic o in chat o via e-mail o per telefono o con gli SMS o ti vengo a trovare o ti scrivo una lettera o ti mando un piccione viaggiatore o ecc.. ecc...   :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi mi interessa molto questa questione. Dimmi tu. Ciao ciao.

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> Se ho capito bene da quello che hai scritto, posso mettere uno script /etc/hotplug/pcmcia/nome_del_modulo_della_mia_scheda_di_rete e fargli fare un po di cose quando inserisco la scheda giusto?

 

Ti devo confessare che questa cosa l'ho scoperta proprio in questi giorni avendo la necessità di fare qualcosa in base agli eventi di hotplug, mi pare di intuire che hotplug offra anche altre funzionalità mooolto interessanti, come ad esempio il caricamento automatico di moduli in base ai vari identificativi della periferica (puoi trovare qualcosa del genere sul manuale di gphoto2, probabilmente sarà utile nel tuo caso se la periferica e/o il modulo non sono per così dire, standard), etc.

Penso che se hai intenzione di approfondire la cosa sia il caso di aprire un nuovo 3d, in modo da coinvolgere tutta la gentooaglia  :Wink: 

----------

## tolipth

ciao,

ho provato come descritto, ma usando xawtv non ho immagine e questo errore:

```
 xawtv -c /dev/video0 

This is xawtv-3.90, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.0-gentoo)

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

/dev/video0 [v4l]: no overlay support

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

ioctl: VIDIOC_QUERYCAP(driver="";card="";bus_info="";version=0.0.0;capabilities=0x0 []): Unknown error 515

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOCSYNC(int=0): No space left on device

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=32;width=48;format=15): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=32;width=48;format=9): Invalid argument

v4l: timeout (got SIGALRM), hardware/driver problems?

ioctl: VIDIOCSYNC(int=0): Interrupted system call

v4l: timeout (got SIGALRM), hardware/driver problems?

ioctl: VIDIOCSYNC(int=0): Interrupted system call

v4l: timeout (got SIGALRM), hardware/driver problems?

ioctl: VIDIOCSYNC(int=0): Interrupted system call

v4l: timeout (got SIGALRM), hardware/driver problems?

ioctl: VIDIOCSYNC(int=0): Interrupted system call

no way to get: 384x288 32 bit TrueColor (LE: bgr-)

```

i miei moduli sono:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             9408  0 

ppp_async              11584  1 

nvidia               1700908  10 

quickcam              122336  1 

videodev                9792  2 quickcam

ehci_hcd               35588  0 

ohci_hcd               30336  0 

uhci_hcd               32908  0 

hid                    25024  0 

usbcore               119452  7 quickcam,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,hid

es1371                 36928  0 

ac97_codec             18828  1 es1371

```

Qualche idea  per risolvere? (kernel 2.6.0-Gentoo)

grazie

----------

## mrfree

```

[...]

ehci_hcd               35588  0

ohci_hcd               30336  0

uhci_hcd               32908  0

[...]

```

Bhe, credo che dovresti fare una scelta   :Wink: 

bene ehci_hcd se vuoi il supporto USB 2 ma tra ohci e uhci devi sceglierne uno (in generale almeno, hai diversi controller usb?) uhci se hai un chipset Via o Intel, ohci per Ali o Sis  comunque ti consiglio di leggere l'help presente nella configurazione del kernel per maggiori dettagli

Cominciamo da questo...

----------

## tolipth

ok fatto, ora come moduli caricati ho :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             9408  0 

ppp_async              11584  1 

nvidia               1537592  4 

ohci_hcd               30336  0 

quickcam              122336  1 

videodev                9536  2 quickcam

hid                    25024  0 

usbcore               119132  5 ohci_hcd,quickcam,hid

es1371                 36928  1 

ac97_codec             18828  1 es1371

```

ma non ho risolto, ho sempre lo stesso errore.

----------

## tolipth

Volevo sapere se hai il file

```

/proc/video/quickcam
```

se si, quale impostazione bisogna dare al kernel per averlo? Nella sezione V4L bisogna compilare qualcosa oltre il modulo videodev?

grazie

tolipth

----------

## tolipth

continuo questo topic perche' ho trovato che il problema dipende dal conflitto tra il mouse usb e la quickcam, non riescono a spartirsi la banda disponibile.

Lo sviluppatore del driver quickcam non mi ha detto se e' un problema del  driver dell'usb o della quickcam, comunque se tolgo il mouse la cam funziona.

----------

## cerri

Non mi ricordo se la webcam era la stessa, ma io sono riuscito a farla funzionare con dei driver alternativi. Prima di dire fregnacce, prego Aleksandra di annunciare a tutti che webcam era.

----------

## Aleksandra

La webcam e' una Logitech QuickCam Pro USB (Dark Focus Ring)!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

Con i driver qce-ga la Quickcam express mi funge pure sotto 2.4.x pero' la compressione non va e non riesco a tirare fuori piu' di 5/6 fps. 

Quanti fps hai con il kernel 2.6?

--Gianluca

----------

## tolipth

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Con i driver qce-ga la Quickcam express mi funge pure sotto 2.4.x pero' la compressione non va e non riesco a tirare fuori piu' di 5/6 fps. 
> 
> Quanti fps hai con il kernel 2.6?
> 
> --Gianluca

 

non passando parametri, ed usando xawtv ad occhio siamo sullo stesso livello. Se mi dici che comandi usare, posso fare una prova.

----------

## federico

La mia ora va con questo sistema anche se e' dannatamente sfuocata.. uffi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## turborocket

hem aiuto...

cominciamo:qualcuno mi dice tutte le impostazioni da attivare nel kernel considerando che ho una webcam della logitech(quickcam home)chipset via

----------

## turborocket

volevo sapere quali moduli devo conpilare nel kernel

per il momento solo questo è il mio problema

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che devi scaricare i driver media-video/qc-usb

----------

## turborocket

ok fatto

e nel kernel che moduli devo attivare?

----------

## TwoMinds

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> ok fatto
> 
> e nel kernel che moduli devo attivare?

 

...video4linux e usb...  :Smile: 

...però non ho capito... a me mouse usb + quickcam vanno assieme... almeno... gqcam mi fa vedere perfettamente... boh... sono passati così tanti mesi che sarà stato risolto...

----------

## turborocket

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

>  *turborocket wrote:*   ok fatto
> 
> e nel kernel che moduli devo attivare? 
> 
> ...video4linux e usb... 
> ...

 

in entrambe le categorie ce ne sono + di uno....quale di quelli devo attivare?

----------

## TwoMinds

...video4linux M e nessun altro modulo nella sottosezione (a me che tu non abbia quelle periferiche)... per lo usb UHCI (o come si chiama)... mettici anche EHCI (mi sembra) per lo usb2... per il resto ? per leggere il microhelp... altrimenti come spesso viene detto search nel forum su google e negli howto...

----------

## turborocket

ok ho caricato i moduli e istllato i driver...adesso come faccio per utilizzarla????esistono programmi che mi permettono di farla funzionare separatamente?oppure posso usarla solo in chat?

----------

## TwoMinds

...io uso questo...

```
*  media-video/gqcam

      Latest version available: 0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 31 kB

      Homepage:    http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/

      Description: A V4L-compatible frame grabber - works with many webcams.

      License:     GPL-2

```

...lo avvio specificando il device...

----------

## Raffo

mi da questo errore

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/qc-usb-0.6.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qc-usb-0.6.0.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qc-usb-0.6.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work

 * Applying qc-usb-0.6.0-gcc34.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

make -C "/lib/modules/2.6.9/build" SUBDIRS="/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/q                                                                                          

c-usb-0.6.0" modules V=1 USER_OPT="-DNDEBUG"

gcc -Wall -O2 -s qcset.c -o qcset

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9'

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/.tmp_versions

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6                                                                                          

.0

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/.qc-driver.o.d -no                   stdinc -iwithprefix include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -W                                                                                          

no-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclara                                                                                          

tion-after-statement -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=pen                                                                                          

tium4 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -DNOKERNEL -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BAS                                                                                          

ENAME=qc_driver -DKBUILD_MODNAME=quickcam -c -o /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/wo                                                                                          

rk/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.o /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-d                                                                                          

river.c

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/.qc-hdcs.o.d -nost                                                                                          

dinc -iwithprefix include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno                                                                                          

-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclarati                                                                                          

on-after-statement -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=penti                                                                                          

um4 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -DNOKERNEL -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASEN                                                                                          

AME=qc_hdcs -DKBUILD_MODNAME=quickcam -c -o /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/q                                                                                          

c-usb-0.6.0/qc-hdcs.o /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-hdcs.c

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.                                                                                          

c:47:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/quickcam.h:79:2: warning: #warni                                                                                          

ng "procfs support disabled"

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-hdcs.c:                                                                                          

27:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/quickcam.h:79:2: warning: #warni                                                                                          

ng "procfs support disabled"

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_i2c                                                                                          

_init':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.c:689: warning: use of                                                                                          

 cast expressions as lvalues is deprecated

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.c:696: error: structur                                                                                          

e has no member named `timeout'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_usb                                                                                          

_disconnect':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.c:2985: warning: unuse                                                                                          

d variable `usbdev'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/qc-driver.o] Error                                                                                          

 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9'

make: *** [quickcam.ko] Error 2

         

```

manca qualcosa al kernel vero? consigli??

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.0/work/qc-usb-0.6.0/quickcam.h:79:2: warning: #warni                                                                                        ng "procfs support disabled"

 

Dice che il procfs é disabilitato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sei sicuro che /usr/src/linux contenga il kenrel che stai usando? E il supporto a /proc lo hai compilato, vero?

----------

## Raffo

@randomaze: il kernel è quello giusto, ma è possibile che il supporto a proc nn sia compilato in quanto ho aggiornato il kernel poco fa e mi potrebbe essere sfuggito qualcosa...che complilo quindi? solo proc?

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> è possibile che il supporto a proc nn sia compilato in quanto ho aggiornato il kernel poco fa e mi potrebbe essere sfuggito qualcosa...che complilo quindi? solo proc?

 

Cioé se fai:

```
ls /proc
```

non esce nulla? La cosa potrebbe darti qualche problema...

----------

## Raffo

@randomaze: esce eccome l'output!! 

```
 ls /proc

1   624   7050  7217  8316  acpi         fs          misc        sys

2   6452  7051  7222  8317  asound       ide         modules     sysvipc

25  648   7052  7540  8318  buddyinfo    interrupts  mounts      tty

26  649   7053  7550  8688  bus          iomem       mtrr        uptime

3   6548  7054  7554  8691  cmdline      ioports     net         version

36  6566  7055  7555  8692  cpuinfo      irq         partitions  vmstat

37  667   7121  7557  8694  devices      kallsyms    pci

38  6780  7124  7560  8704  diskstats    kcore       scsi

39  6784  7125  7561  8707  dma          kmsg        self

4   6825  7207  7636  8708  driver       loadavg     slabinfo

5   6826  7213  8290  8715  execdomains  locks       stat

6   7020  7214  8300  884   filesystems  meminfo     swaps

```

----------

## TwoMinds

...copia l'ebuild rinominandolo da qc-usb-0.6.0.ebuild a qc-usb.0.6.2.ebuild (magari nell'OVERLAY) come risulta nei bug di cui ho postato il link nel thread indicato nel primo post di questo thread... cosi' ti assicuri di avere l'ultima versione che compila anche con 2.6.9...

----------

## turborocket

raga 

```
turborocket@porno-->~ $ ls /dev/v

Display all 256 possibilities? (y or n)

vbi      vbi24    vcs0     vcs27    vcs43    vcs6     vcsa20   vcsa37   vcsa53   video12  video29  video45  video61  vtx18    vtx6

vbi0     vbi25    vcs1     vcs28    vcs44    vcs60    vcsa21   vcsa38   vcsa54   video13  video3   video46  video62  vtx19    vtx7

vbi1     vbi26    vcs12    vcs29    vcs45    vcs61    vcsa22   vcsa39   vcsa55   video14  video30  video47  video63  vtx2     vtx8

vbi10    vbi27    vcs13    vcs3     vcs46    vcs62    vcsa23   vcsa4    vcsa56   video15  video31  video48  video7   vtx20    vtx9

vbi11    vbi28    vcs14    vcs30    vcs47    vcs63    vcsa24   vcsa40   vcsa57   video16  video32  video49  video8   vtx21

vbi12    vbi29    vcs15    vcs31    vcs48    vcs7     vcsa25   vcsa41   vcsa58   video17  video33  video5   video9   vtx22

vbi13    vbi3     vcs16    vcs32    vcs49    vcsa     vcsa26   vcsa42   vcsa59   video18  video34  video50  vttuner  vtx23

vbi14    vbi30    vcs17    vcs33    vcs5     vcsa0    vcsa27   vcsa43   vcsa6    video19  video35  video51  vtx      vtx24

vbi15    vbi31    vcs18    vcs34    vcs50    vcsa1    vcsa28   vcsa44   vcsa60   video2   video36  video52  vtx0     vtx25

vbi16    vbi4     vcs19    vcs35    vcs51    vcsa12   vcsa29   vcsa45   vcsa61   video20  video37  video53  vtx1     vtx26

vbi17    vbi5     vcs2     vcs36    vcs52    vcsa13   vcsa3    vcsa46   vcsa62   video21  video38  video54  vtx10    vtx27

vbi18    vbi6     vcs20    vcs37    vcs53    vcsa14   vcsa30   vcsa47   vcsa63   video22  video39  video55  vtx11    vtx28

vbi19    vbi7     vcs21    vcs38    vcs54    vcsa15   vcsa31   vcsa48   vcsa7    video23  video4   video56  vtx12    vtx29

vbi2     vbi8     vcs22    vcs39    vcs55    vcsa16   vcsa32   vcsa49   video    video24  video40  video57  vtx13    vtx3

vbi20    vbi9     vcs23    vcs4     vcs56    vcsa17   vcsa33   vcsa5    video0   video25  video41  video58  vtx14    vtx30

vbi21    vc       vcs24    vcs40    vcs57    vcsa18   vcsa34   vcsa50   video1   video26  video42  video59  vtx15    vtx31

vbi22    vcc      vcs25    vcs41    vcs58    vcsa19   vcsa35   vcsa51   video10  video27  video43  video6   vtx16    vtx4

vbi23    vcs      vcs26    vcs42    vcs59    vcsa2    vcsa36   vcsa52   video11  video28  video44  video60  vtx17    vtx5

turborocket@porno-->~ $ gqcam

/dev/video: No such device

```

che c'è che non va?(la camera è collegata)

dmesg:

```

[CUT[

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: NEC Corporation USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: irq 11, pci mem cfbab000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2004-May-10

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x2c8-0x2cf 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

mtrr: 0x90000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x90000000,0x1000000

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 5

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.7

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 6

```

cosa c'è che nn va?

----------

## turborocket

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...io uso questo...
> 
> ```
> *  media-video/gqcam
> 
> ...

 

come faccio a sapere qual'è il device?

----------

## Raffo

@twominds: ho provato a fare come mi hai detto, ho copiato il file nell'overlay, rinominato e fatto il digest, ma quando lancio l'emerge mi da questo errore:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/qc-usb-0.6.2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qc-usb-0.6.2.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qc-usb-0.6.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.2/work

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/media-video/qc-usb/files/qc-usb-0.6.2-gcc34.patch

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## TwoMinds

@raffo: ops... io uso gcc 3.3.4 se anche tu non sei passato al 3.4 commenta nell'ebuild quella patch... altrimenti leggi qui che e' la segnalazione del bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63897 ...

@turborocket: videodev e quickcam li faccio caricare in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2-6 ... inoltre a quickcam ci appicico l'opzione compatible=3 ... il dev me lo crea udev e per me e' /dev/video0... che pero' mi sembra sia un link a qualcosa in /dev/v4l/video0...

----------

## turborocket

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> @turborocket: videodev e quickcam li faccio caricare in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2-6 ... inoltre a quickcam ci appicico l'opzione compatible=3 ... il dev me lo crea udev e per me e' /dev/video0... che pero' mi sembra sia un link a qualcosa in /dev/v4l/video0...

 

ovvero? come fai?

----------

## Raffo

EDIT: ora dmesg mi trova la webcam  :Wink: Last edited by Raffo on Tue Nov 09, 2004 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raffo

ora se digito

```
gqcam -v /dev/video0

```

mi dice 

```
/dev/video: Permission denied

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## turborocket

beato te a me dice

```
turborocket@porno-->~ $ qcset -i

qcset: can not open /dev/video0 (No such device)

turborocket@porno-->~ $ gqcam

/dev/video: No such device

turborocket@porno-->~ $ gqcam -v /dev/video0

/dev/video: No such device

turborocket@porno-->~ $      
```

......  :Question:   :Mad: 

----------

## Raffo

ora va.... ho superato veramente il mio livello di stupidità, per quello nn andava....tutto ok, grazie

----------

## TwoMinds

@turborocket

```

twominds@PIII450 ~ $ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

videodev

quickcam compatible=3

```

...poi l'errore che ti da non lo capisco molto... gli specifichi -v /dev/video0 e lui si lamenta che /dev/video non esiste... 

...ecco il mio device che uso:...

```

twominds@PIII450 ~ $ ls -all /dev/ | grep video

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root       10  9 nov 08:41 video0 -> v4l/video0

twominds@PIII450 ~ $ 

```

...fa tutto a meraviglia udev senza nessuna impostazione particolare...

@Raffo: bene!... ^_^

----------

## turborocket

```
root@porno-->~ # ls -all /dev/ | grep video

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root        portage        6 Nov  9 19:09 video -> video0

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   0 Jul 16 03:02 video0

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   1 Jul 16 03:02 video1

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  10 Jul 16 03:02 video10

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  11 Jul 16 03:02 video11

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  12 Jul 16 03:02 video12

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  13 Jul 16 03:02 video13

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  14 Jul 16 03:02 video14

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  15 Jul 16 03:02 video15

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  16 Jul 16 03:02 video16

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  17 Jul 16 03:02 video17

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  18 Jul 16 03:02 video18

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  19 Jul 16 03:02 video19

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   2 Jul 16 03:02 video2

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  20 Jul 16 03:02 video20

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  21 Jul 16 03:02 video21

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  22 Jul 16 03:02 video22

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  23 Jul 16 03:02 video23

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  24 Jul 16 03:02 video24

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  25 Jul 16 03:02 video25

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  26 Jul 16 03:02 video26

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  27 Jul 16 03:02 video27

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  28 Jul 16 03:02 video28

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  29 Jul 16 03:02 video29

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   3 Jul 16 03:02 video3

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  30 Jul 16 03:02 video30

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  31 Jul 16 03:02 video31

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  32 Jul 16 03:02 video32

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  33 Jul 16 03:02 video33

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  34 Jul 16 03:02 video34

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  35 Jul 16 03:02 video35

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  36 Jul 16 03:02 video36

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  37 Jul 16 03:02 video37

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  38 Jul 16 03:02 video38

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  39 Jul 16 03:02 video39

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   4 Jul 16 03:02 video4

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  40 Jul 16 03:02 video40

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  41 Jul 16 03:02 video41

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  42 Jul 16 03:02 video42

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  43 Jul 16 03:02 video43

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  44 Jul 16 03:02 video44

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  45 Jul 16 03:02 video45

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  46 Jul 16 03:02 video46

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  47 Jul 16 03:02 video47

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  48 Jul 16 03:02 video48

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  49 Jul 16 03:02 video49

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   5 Jul 16 03:02 video5

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  50 Jul 16 03:02 video50

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  51 Jul 16 03:02 video51

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  52 Jul 16 03:02 video52

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  53 Jul 16 03:02 video53

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  54 Jul 16 03:02 video54

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  55 Jul 16 03:02 video55

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  56 Jul 16 03:02 video56

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  57 Jul 16 03:02 video57

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  58 Jul 16 03:02 video58

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  59 Jul 16 03:02 video59

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   6 Jul 16 03:02 video6

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  60 Jul 16 03:02 video60

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  61 Jul 16 03:02 video61

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  62 Jul 16 03:02 video62

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  63 Jul 16 03:02 video63

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   7 Jul 16 03:02 video7

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   8 Jul 16 03:02 video8

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   9 Jul 16 03:02 video9

```

----------

## TwoMinds

...perché tutti quei dev?... ma usi devfs o udev?... udev crea solo i dev necessari... e perché /dev/video con owner root:portage?... se usi udev e non hai necessità in /etc/conf.d/rc settagli di non fare il tar di /dev...

----------

## randomaze

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...perché tutti quei dev?... ma usi devfs o udev?... udev crea solo i dev necessari... 

 

Anche secondo me ci sono un pò troppi device... turborocket, sei sicuro che devfs/udev sono configurati bene?

----------

## turborocket

uso udev(per avere delle regole da me gestite nella creazione dei nomi...le devices in tutto sono solo 1486)non so come configurarlo....se mi dite come fare cerco di sistemarlo

----------

## turborocket

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> se usi udev e non hai necessità in /etc/conf.d/rc settagli di non fare il tar di /dev...

 

a che serve? l'ho disattivato ma non so se ne ho bisogno o meno

----------

## TwoMinds

...serve a questo:

```
# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev does not handle/know about.

# (ONLY used by UDEV enabled systems!)

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

```

...cmq (a me) sembra sia solo un problema di device... se ti può essere utile per un confronto ti posto cosa dice dmesg... conta che la web è sempre pluggata (perché sono pigro) e come ho detto il modulo lo carica all'avvio...

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB $Date: 2004/07/29 18:12:39 $)

quickcam: Kernel:2.6.9-nitro2 bus:1 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product:0870

quickcam: Sensor HDCS-1000/1100 detected

quickcam: Registered device: /dev/video0

usbcore: registered new driver quickcam

```

----------

## turborocket

ancora non funziona...il dmesg dice solo

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

```

non dice altro....i moduli che ho selezionato nel kernel sono solo

```
<M> Video For Linux  

<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support 
```

e basta....ne devo selezionare qualcunaltro?

unaltra cosa come faccio a sapere l'id della camera?

----------

## TwoMinds

...ti metto la mia conf se ti può essere utile...

```

<M> Video For Linux 

<M> QuickCam Colour Video For Linux (EXPERIMENTAL) 

<*> Support for Host-side USB                                                 

 [ ]   USB verbose debug messages

---   Miscellaneous USB options

 [*]   USB device filesystem

 [*]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)

---   USB Host Controller Drivers

< >   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

< >   OHCI HCD support

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

```

...il supporto QuickCam Colour Video è li da sempre... quel modulo non l'ha mai caricato...

...per i device usb c'è il comodissimo lsusb compreso nelle usbutils che sei hai già hotplug sono già state installate essendo nelle dipendenze...[/code]

----------

## turborocket

allora ho setato il kernel come il tuo

lsusb mi da questo output

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0801 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Home

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

quoto dal sito del produttore degli qc-usb

 *Quote:*   

> Generally any USB camera with VendorId 0x46d and ProductId 0x840, 0x850, or 0x870 should work (you can see the Ids by using operating system utilities, for example "lsusb" in Linux). Note that some new Logitech QuickCam Expresses and Labtec cameras are reported not to work which have ProductId 921 or 920. For those cameras here is an experimental driver.

 

mi devo rassegnare? visto che il mio id della camera è 046d:0801

----------

## turborocket

ma perchè non mi crea il device /dev/video?

```
turborocket@porno-->~ $ gqcam

/dev/video: No such file or directory
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> ma perchè non mi crea il device /dev/video?

 

Hai installato il driver per la tua webcam? Posta un lsmod

----------

## X-Drum

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> ma perchè non mi crea il device /dev/video?
> 
> ```
> turborocket@porno-->~ $ gqcam
> 
> ...

 

NON è /dev/video è /dev/video0

ma la leggete la doc dei pacchetti che installate  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## turborocket

@fedeliallalinea

```
root@porno-->~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

hci_usb                11136  0

ds                     16904  2

yenta_socket           19456  1

pcmcia_core            65608  2 ds,yenta_socket

subfs                   9984  3

quickcam               66332  0

videodev                8704  1 quickcam

ide_scsi               15108  0

```

@x-drum

non esiste nessuna periferica che si chiama /dev/video e neppure /dev/video0 video1 etc etc....

è questo il problema

----------

## fedeliallalinea

dmesg riporta qualcosa di interessante a proposito della video camera

----------

## turborocket

questo e tuto quello che riguarda le usb

```
usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 4

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.7

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6004

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 5

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 6

```

----------

## turborocket

allora faccio un riassunto di tutto quello che ho fatto così vediamo se qualcuno può aiutarmi

allora:

WebCam:Logitech QuickCam Home(quella quadrata)

Macchina:Portatile Acer(non credo sia importate modello)

Chipset:Via controlle usb1.1

premessa:utilizzo udev e hotplug con kenel 2.6.8 rc10

guardando a destra e sinistra sul forum/google ho intuito che bisognava aggiungere dei moduli al kernel allora ho settato i seguenti

```

Device Drivers  --->

Multimedia devices  ---> 

<M> Video For Linux

```

tutte le altre cose le ho laciate inalterate < > in tutte le sottodirectory di questa directory

```

Device Drivers  --->

USB support  ---> 

<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

```

in questa directory ce ne sono anche altre selezionate che mi servono per altre cose ma non credo influiscano sul mio problema

Compilato il kernel e copiato il bzImage in /boo/ (avendo prima backuppato quello vecchio)

```

root@porno-->/usr/src/linux # make && make modules_install

```

reboot!

successivamente mi hanno consigliato(fedeliallalinea)di emergere dei driver.

Più precisamente mi ha consigliato:

```

root@porno-->~ # emerge -avg qc-usb

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

!!! PORTAGE_BINHOST unset, but use is requested.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/qc-usb-0.6.0  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

```

e

```

root@porno-->~ # emerge -avg qce-ga

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

!!! PORTAGE_BINHOST unset, but use is requested.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/qce-ga-0.40d  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

solo che qustultimo mi da errore in compilazione(forse perchè gli manca qualche modulo?)

Codice:

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/qce-ga-0.40d to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qce-ga-0.40d.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qce-ga-0.40d.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/qce-ga-0.40d/work

>>> Source unpacked.

gcc -I/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/drivers/usb -I/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include -include /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/config.h  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__  -c quickcam.c

gcc -I/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/drivers/usb -I/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include -include /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/config.h  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__  -c hdcs.c

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/processor.h:18,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/thread_info.h:16,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/thread_info.h:21,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from quickcam.c:39:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/system.h: In function `__set_64bit_var':

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/system.h:193: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/system.h:193: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/processor.h:18,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/prefetch.h:14,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from quickcam.h:4,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/system.h: In function `__set_64bit_var':

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/system.h:193: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/system.h:193: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from quickcam.c:39:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:6:25: mach_mpspec.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from quickcam.c:39:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h: At top level:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:8: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:9: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:10: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:12: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:20: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:20: error: conflicting types for `mp_bus_id_to_type'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:8: error: previous declaration of `mp_bus_id_to_type'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:22: error: `MAX_IRQ_SOURCES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:24: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:24: error: conflicting types for `mp_bus_id_to_pci_bus'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:12: error: previous declaration of `mp_bus_id_to_pci_bus'

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from quickcam.c:39:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/io_apic.h:160: error: `MAX_IRQ_SOURCES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/io_apic.h:160: error: conflicting types for `mp_irqs'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:22: error: previous declaration of `mp_irqs'

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from quickcam.c:39:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:71:26: mach_apicdef.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from quickcam.c:39:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h: In function `hard_smp_processor_id':

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:75: warning: implicit declaration of function `GET_APIC_ID'

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/irq.h:14,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:6:25: mach_mpspec.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/irq.h:14,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h: At top level:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:8: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:9: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:10: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:12: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:20: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:20: error: conflicting types for `mp_bus_id_to_type'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:8: error: previous declaration of `mp_bus_id_to_type'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:22: error: `MAX_IRQ_SOURCES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:24: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:24: error: conflicting types for `mp_bus_id_to_pci_bus'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:12: error: previous declaration of `mp_bus_id_to_pci_bus'

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/irq.h:14,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/io_apic.h:160: error: `MAX_IRQ_SOURCES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/io_apic.h:160: error: conflicting types for `mp_irqs'

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/mpspec.h:22: error: previous declaration of `mp_irqs'

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/irq.h:14,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:71:26: mach_apicdef.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/irq.h:14,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h: In function `hard_smp_processor_id':

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/smp.h:75: warning: implicit declaration of function `GET_APIC_ID'

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h: At top level:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:70: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:72,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.h:5,

                 from hdcs.c:22:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:28: error: `NR_IRQ_VECTORS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:32: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.c:55:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.c:55:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h: At top level:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:70: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/irq.h:72,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from quickcam.c:55:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:28: error: `NR_IRQ_VECTORS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:32: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

make: *** [hdcs.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

quickcam.c: In function `quickcam_init_isoc':

quickcam.c:1096: error: too few arguments to function `usb_alloc_urb'

quickcam.c:1109: error: `USB_ISO_ASAP' undeclared (first use in this function)

quickcam.c:1109: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

quickcam.c:1109: error: for each function it appears in.)

quickcam.c:1111: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

quickcam.c:1118: error: too few arguments to function `usb_alloc_urb'

quickcam.c:1131: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

quickcam.c:1139: error: structure has no member named `next'

quickcam.c:1140: error: structure has no member named `next'

quickcam.c:1142: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

quickcam.c:1146: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

quickcam.c: In function `quickcam_stop_isoc':

quickcam.c:1252: error: structure has no member named `next'

quickcam.c:1254: error: structure has no member named `next'

quickcam.c: In function `quickcam_open':

quickcam.c:1483: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/module.h:555)

quickcam.c: In function `quickcam_close':

quickcam.c:1518: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/build/include/linux/module.h:567)

quickcam.c: In function `quickcam_mmap':

quickcam.c:2099: warning: passing arg 1 of `remap_page_range' makes pointer from integer without a cast

quickcam.c:2099: error: incompatible type for argument 4 of `remap_page_range'

quickcam.c:2099: error: too few arguments to function `remap_page_range'

quickcam.c: At top level:

quickcam.c:2120: error: unknown field `initialize' specified in initializer

quickcam.c:2120: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

quickcam.c:2121: error: unknown field `open' specified in initializer

quickcam.c:2121: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

quickcam.c:2122: error: unknown field `close' specified in initializer

quickcam.c:2123: error: unknown field `read' specified in initializer

quickcam.c:2123: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

quickcam.c:2124: error: unknown field `write' specified in initializer

quickcam.c:2125: error: unknown field `ioctl' specified in initializer

quickcam.c:2125: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

quickcam.c:2126: error: unknown field `mmap' specified in initializer

quickcam.c:2126: warning: missing braces around initializer

quickcam.c:2126: warning: (near initialization for `quickcam_template.lock')

quickcam.c:2126: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

quickcam.c: In function `usb_quickcam_configure':

quickcam.c:2223: warning: passing arg 2 of `usb_driver_release_interface' from incompatible pointer type

quickcam.c: In function `quickcam_probe':

quickcam.c:2242: error: request for member `altsetting' in something not a structure or union

quickcam.c: In function `quickcam_disconnect':

quickcam.c:2304: warning: passing arg 2 of `usb_driver_release_interface' from incompatible pointer type

quickcam.c:2329: error: structure has no member named `next'

quickcam.c:2335: error: structure has no member named `next'

quickcam.c: At top level:

quickcam.c:2351: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

quickcam.c:2352: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make: *** [quickcam.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/qce-ga-0.40d failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 22, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

inoltre molti dicono di trovarsi bene con un software:

```

root@porno-->~ # emerge -avg gqcam

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

!!! PORTAGE_BINHOST unset, but use is requested.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/gqcam-0.9  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n   

```

che ho emerso senza problemi.

una volta emersi tutti questi programmi ho iniziato a fare prove!

prima ho provato a vedere se l'hotplug mi rilevava la camera dando un dmesg

(posto solo le ultime righe che mi sembrano siano le uniche che cambiano quando connetto/disconnetto la periferica)

```

[CUT]

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x2c8-0x2cf 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

mtrr: 0x90000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x90000000,0x1000000

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

```

ho disattivato il tar delle periferiche in /etc/modules.autoload.d/rc

(altrimenti come nel post sul forum mi venivano fuori 5000 periferiche inutilizzate)

```

[CUT]

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev do not handle/know about.

# (ONLY used by UDEV enabled systems!)

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

[CUT]

```

poi mi hanno detto di modificare il file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel 2.6

```

ide-scsi

videodev

quickcam compatible=3

```

(ide-scsi mi serviva per altro;))

a questo punto ho provato a vedere se esisteva qualche periferica in dev che potesse assomigliare a /dev/video ma nulla....

eseguendo il gqcam ottengo questo:

```

turborocket@porno-->~ $ gqcam

/dev/video: No such file or directory

```

e inoltre dando ls

```

turborocket@porno-->~ $ ls -all /dev/ | grep video

turborocket@porno-->~ $                 

```

(ovvero nulla)

a conferma che il device non è mai stato creato da udev.

Sono arrivato sin qui e sono sicuro che mi manca qualche cosa da configurare nel kernel!

ho fatto anche unaltra prova

ho provato a mettere a yes il tar del dev

```

[CUT]

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup. This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev do not handle/know about.

# (ONLY used by UDEV enabled systems!)

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

[CUT]

```

in questo modo la periferica esiste(viene creata anche se non è collegata)però il risultato del gqcam è lo stesso!

se invece do un ls(come sopra)in questo caso ottengo:

```

root@porno-->~ # ls -all /dev/ | grep video

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root        portage        6 Nov  9 19:09 video -> video0

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   0 Jul 16 03:02 video0

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   1 Jul 16 03:02 video1

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  10 Jul 16 03:02 video10

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  11 Jul 16 03:02 video11

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  12 Jul 16 03:02 video12

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  13 Jul 16 03:02 video13

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  14 Jul 16 03:02 video14

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  15 Jul 16 03:02 video15

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  16 Jul 16 03:02 video16

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  17 Jul 16 03:02 video17

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  18 Jul 16 03:02 video18

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  19 Jul 16 03:02 video19

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   2 Jul 16 03:02 video2

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  20 Jul 16 03:02 video20

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  21 Jul 16 03:02 video21

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  22 Jul 16 03:02 video22

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  23 Jul 16 03:02 video23

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  24 Jul 16 03:02 video24

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  25 Jul 16 03:02 video25

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  26 Jul 16 03:02 video26

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  27 Jul 16 03:02 video27

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  28 Jul 16 03:02 video28

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  29 Jul 16 03:02 video29

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   3 Jul 16 03:02 video3

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  30 Jul 16 03:02 video30

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  31 Jul 16 03:02 video31

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  32 Jul 16 03:02 video32

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  33 Jul 16 03:02 video33

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  34 Jul 16 03:02 video34

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  35 Jul 16 03:02 video35

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  36 Jul 16 03:02 video36

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  37 Jul 16 03:02 video37

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  38 Jul 16 03:02 video38

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  39 Jul 16 03:02 video39

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   4 Jul 16 03:02 video4

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  40 Jul 16 03:02 video40

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  41 Jul 16 03:02 video41

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  42 Jul 16 03:02 video42

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  43 Jul 16 03:02 video43

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  44 Jul 16 03:02 video44

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  45 Jul 16 03:02 video45

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  46 Jul 16 03:02 video46

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  47 Jul 16 03:02 video47

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  48 Jul 16 03:02 video48

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  49 Jul 16 03:02 video49

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   5 Jul 16 03:02 video5

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  50 Jul 16 03:02 video50

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  51 Jul 16 03:02 video51

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  52 Jul 16 03:02 video52

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  53 Jul 16 03:02 video53

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  54 Jul 16 03:02 video54

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  55 Jul 16 03:02 video55

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  56 Jul 16 03:02 video56

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  57 Jul 16 03:02 video57

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  58 Jul 16 03:02 video58

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  59 Jul 16 03:02 video59

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   6 Jul 16 03:02 video6

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  60 Jul 16 03:02 video60

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  61 Jul 16 03:02 video61

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  62 Jul 16 03:02 video62

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,  63 Jul 16 03:02 video63

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   7 Jul 16 03:02 video7

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   8 Jul 16 03:02 video8

crw-------   1 turborocket sys      81,   9 Jul 16 03:02 video9

```

tutto questo troiaio qui che non so a cosa mi serve(perciò ho messo il tar a "no" nell'udev

tutt'ora non ho ancora risolto

la periferica /dev/video oppure /dev/video0 non viene creata

----------

